# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Ищу лекцию ЕМ Хари Шаури Прабху по ШБ в последний день Садху-Санги-2011

## vladimir.bebeshko

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны!
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Ищу лекцию Его Милости Хари Шаури Прабху по Шримад Бхагаватам, которую он прочитал в последний день фестиваля Садху-Санги 2011.
Он рассказывал о физике, о том как и зачем учёные ищут бозон Хиггса и т.д. и как это всё связано с Кришной и с нами.
К сожалению, нужно было уехать раньше, поэтому не смог дослушать до конца.
У кого есть эта лекция, пожалуйста, поделитесь.
Буду вам очень благодарен!

Спасибо!
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Эдвард

http://www.pancha-tattva.ru/index.ph...dhu-sanga-2011

----------


## vladimir.bebeshko

Спасибо!
Но здесь нет. Последняя лекция по ШБ здесь - 26.09, Прахладанандана Свами. А была ещё одна, 27.09.
Диски с записями фестиваля появились в предпоследний день. А эта лекция была в последний. Её не может быть на дисках, разве что потом добавили к тем, что писались позже. А на тех, что были на фестивале - нет.

----------

